# Need help



## xcotto (Oct 17, 2015)

[Today 07:28 AM] xcotto: agonizing pain anyway enough history just wanted to ask everyone out there do u guys suffer of joint pain specifically in ur hands I mean my left hand would get so bad it would actually lockup till I massage it to open u think its the crohns I have to 
 [Today 07:26 AM] xcotto: not to bad either even a fistula that had opened to the outside sealed till now since then it has not open again after suffering 10yrs with that fistula it would seal but open up again in a few days sometimes it had to be laced or cut open to relive the 
 [Today 07:23 AM] xcotto: away the bad lengths of large intestine and reconnecting the good parts back together using surtures and clips of some kind anyway after a few months of pain and recovery it work it cut my suffering from crohns pain in half even the flare-ups to date are 
 [Today 07:20 AM] xcotto: hi everyone my name is xavier I'm 65 yrs ols and have had crohns since I was 22 23 yrs old its been a long time so far I have yet to need a colonisty bag one doc back in 1985 or as far as I can remember did a 7 1/2 hr surgery and he started by cutting 
read this from bottom not feeling to good so I worte this somewhere else then I pasted here sorry so plz read from bottom up ty u so much xavier


----------



## birdonastick (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes, definitely I did get joint pain, in my case in my heels/ankes, to the point where walking was just possible but very painful.

Are you on any medications for maintenance of CD?

See if you can talk to a rheumatologist, they have a lot of insight from seeing as many RA patients as they do and they tend to be sensitive to patients with autoimmune diseases.

My rheumatologist changed my med protocol only slightly with my GI's go-ahead and it fixed the joint pain for me. We switched to methotrexate as the supporting agent for my infliximab instead of 6mp and it made a huge difference on my joint pain.


----------



## Lady Organic (Oct 17, 2015)

I have wrists hands joint pain arthritis, it is not Rhuematoid Arthritis, it is crohn's related arthritis. My hands are ''locked'' in the morning when I wake up. During the first year, i could barely move my fingers when I woke up. My situation greatly improved within 3 years though. 

one trick i do when I wake up is that I put my hands in  a large plastic bucket of hot water for a minute or two.This REALLY helps unlocking my joints. 

remicade is a drug that is known to help greatly for fistula.

good luck.


----------

